# Is this computer good for gaming?



## adam389 (Apr 14, 2008)

im getting a new comp and i want to know will it work with WoW/cabal online/2moons and crysis and will my graphics card work with windows xp sp2 and do i need to get anything better/worse to make it rune better here are the specs 


X-Blade Silver  
AMD ATHLON 64 X2 5200+ 2MB SKT-AM2  
ASUS SKT-AM2 M2N-SLI DELUXE S/L 2000MT/s  
GEIL 4GB DDR2 800 CL5.0 DUAL CHANNEL BLACK DRAGON RET  
XFX NVIDIA GeForce 9600GT 512MB DDR3 XT 2xDVI/HDMI  
600W PSU  
250 GB SATA HDD UDMA 300 7200 8MB  
ASUS DVD±RW 20x S-ATA DRW-2014L1T SILVER LIGHTSCRIBE (SATA)   
Creative Audigy SE 7.1  
4 Port Firewire IEEE 1394 PCI Card + FREE CABLE  
ASUS Wireless LAN 125Mbps USB   
4 X USB 2.0 Ports  
Speeze QuadroFlow VIII - Low Noise  
Microsoft Windows XP Home SP2 - 32 BIT  
HANNS-G LCD 17" Widescreen TFT  
OCTIGEN SLIM KEYBOARD PS/2 RET  
GENIUS MSE NETSCROLL 100 OPTICAL USB SIL/BLA RET  
GENIUS SPKR 2.1 SW-F2.1 500W PMPO RET 



and im buying off a website but i custom built it on that is it anygood or no http://www.computerplanet.co.uk/gaming/gamer1000/step6.html

ty for help and plz post


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 14, 2008)

CPU- Check

RAM- Check

GPU- Check

SATA HDD- Check

MB- Check

Yeah you'd be able to run WOW and Crysis, I just hope the price is right.

Funny thing is most people who find this site tend to build there own? No Offense.


----------



## erocker (Apr 14, 2008)

I know nothing of retail computer shops in the UK, but it may be cheaper to build the whole thing yourself.  I budget Intel based computer will be faster.  One thing I should mention is that you should buy a quality and reputable power supply.  Hopefully some people from your part of the world can help you in choosing some parts.  Good luck!


----------



## adam389 (Apr 14, 2008)

i built it but on a website is that good and would the graphics card work with windows xp sp2


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 14, 2008)

I built him a Q6600 9600GT rig for 550 pounds.. idk why he still wants to buy it prebuilt.
Yes all graphics cards work in XP, why wouldnt it?


----------



## adam389 (Apr 14, 2008)

im not sure if it will work


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 14, 2008)

It absolutely will work with xp. No question.


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 14, 2008)

ya that system is pretty good whats the for it all?

ya it will work with xp


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 14, 2008)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-006-CS&groupid=701&catid=123&subcat=1084

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-161-IN

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-135-AB&groupid=701&catid=5&subcat=913

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-018-GS&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=813

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-063-GW

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-122-SE&groupid=701&catid=14&subcat=167

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CD-096-SA

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-155-CM&groupid=701&catid=7&subcat=

OCUK is the best UK site right?


----------



## adam389 (Apr 14, 2008)

ty is it a good comp or do i need anything better


----------



## erocker (Apr 14, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I built him a Q6600 9600GT rig for 550 pounds.. idk why he still wants to buy it prebuilt.
> Yes all graphics cards work in XP, why wouldnt it?



Could you post it here please?


----------



## adam389 (Apr 14, 2008)

and it cost about 700-740 uk pounds


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 14, 2008)

adam389 said:


> i built it but on a website is that good and would the graphics card work with windows xp sp2


Well you are buying it through somebody correct? I mean, you are not physically building it yourself. If this is the case, they are just telling you that you can pick up all the parts yourself and build it yourself. Much cheaper, and a feeling of sweet satisfaction.

If you want to buy parts go to www.newegg.com or www.tigerdirect.com, of course on tigerdirect beware of the evil asterisks.
nvm...UK...sorry.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 14, 2008)

You bet your sweet bippy it is *thumbs up*


----------



## erocker (Apr 14, 2008)

paybackdaman said:


> Well you are buying it through somebody correct? I mean, you are not physically building it yourself. If this is the case, they are just telling you that you can pick up all the parts yourself and build it yourself. Much cheaper, and a feeling of sweet satisfaction.
> 
> If you want to buy parts go to www.newegg.com or www.tigerdirect.com, of course on tigerdirect beware of the evil asterisks.



He's not from the states.

Adam, hold off a second, we will put together something better then that.


----------



## adam389 (Apr 14, 2008)

would i need any new things or better things e.g pcu 600w


----------



## erocker (Apr 14, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-006-CS&groupid=701&catid=123&subcat=1084
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-161-IN
> 
> ...



This system is far superior!  Although, I would suggest a more powerful PSU with the quad core, or get an E8400 or E8500 dual core.


----------



## adam389 (Apr 14, 2008)

ty and is this better than the 1 i said or not


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 14, 2008)

erocker said:


> This system is far superior!  Although, I would suggest a more powerful PSU with the quad core, or get an E8400 or E8500 dual core.


second the notion on that. but yeah...sorry adam...didn't realize your location. =). But if you lived in the states that is the best two sites.
Shadow's is better.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 14, 2008)

Yea its way better. The reason I picked the Q6600 over a E8400 because he might make an exact thread to this one when he gets his stuff builds it and get a constant beeeep.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=57569



no offense to jeng


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 14, 2008)

lol, that was quite a thread. Although the 8400 has been out for longer, and has better support w/ current bios's. Still, can never be too sure, especially w/ the first build.....


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 14, 2008)

I say with the left overs get the E8400 instead of a Q6600 and the cheapest 775 celeron you can get.

Offtopic: Firefox says Celeron is spelled wrong so I right clicked and the first word it comes up with is cancer lol....


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 14, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Yea its way better. The reason I picked the Q6600 over a E8400 because he might make an exact thread to this one when he gets his stuff builds it and get a constant beeeep.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=57569



lol.


----------



## erocker (Apr 14, 2008)

adam389 said:


> ty and is this better than the 1 i said or not



Yes the one Shadowfold built is better, though you should get a more powerful Corsair power supply than he chose like the HX520watt or the HX620watt.


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 14, 2008)

Actually, that mb cpu support list doesn't have any 45 nm procs so, perhaps the q6600 would be better (or another p35).


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 14, 2008)

Man OCUK is hard to navigate.. newegg seems like preschool compared to it sheesh.

heres a 600w OCZ GameXstream 
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-018-OC

E8400
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-192-IN

And you guys can look for a different board on there cause it loads reallllly slow for me.


----------



## adam389 (Apr 14, 2008)

ty for help evry 1


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 14, 2008)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-235-AS

ASUS P5K, I like how the reviewers on the site dont post "DOA, ITS A PIECE OF SHIT RAARAETSRS". Im sure 80% of DOA reviews on newegg are userfault or another component


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 14, 2008)

adam389 said:


> ty and is this better than the 1 i said or not



Get somebody to build it for you in the United States and ship it to you. 


You would save a ton.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 14, 2008)

adam389 said:


> ty for help evry 1



I like to help those in need


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Apr 14, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> OCUK is the best UK site right?



I personally prefer Ebuyer, but there's not much in it.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 14, 2008)

www.ebuyer.com is a better site imo..


----------



## Azazel (Apr 14, 2008)

but its not good for more specialist stuff...


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 22, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-006-CS&groupid=701&catid=123&subcat=1084
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-161-IN
> 
> ...




that or novatech. and maybe ebuyer.


----------

